# Fun way to start a show career!



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Our new Pointer, Little Miss Delta, Solivia's Delectable, was entered at her first shows this weekend. 8.5 months old. She walked in to the show site, looked around, and said "I have arrived! You may admire me!!!" Confident (almost too...) and totally loving every second, she was Winners Bitch, Best of Winners, and Best of Breed over 4 specials! Delta showed like a million bucks, and LOVED the group. (She looked all the puppy that she is, but showed like the grownups, and if you ask her she'll tell you she won Best in Show... ) And my dear Bueller was Winners Dog for a major. Today, Bueller was Winners Dog for the major, and Best of Winners, and Delta was Winners Bitch. I'd hoped for the cross-over, but the judge loved Bueller. No complaints!!!

Was fun going to the Golden Specialty and seeing old pals, can't wait to bring Tommy back out! Pointers are a blast but I need to play with some hair... ;-)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whew, that's amazing!! Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, what a fun show! Good for you! You must be so proud!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

When I saw the title of this thread I had to raise my eyebrow, because I thought you'd started your show career already before this weekend.  

Congrats on all the success with all the beautiful "hairless" dogs.  I hope you get goldens out there again too soon. 

I nearly thought about going up today to watch... except it didn't work out well with my schedule. I only just got outside with Jacks this afternoon.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is soo cool! Congratulations, I can't wait to see the win pictures!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats!! I love the look of a confident dog in the show ring. May your pup continue to shine!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

That is amazing!!! Huge Congrats!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> Congrats!! I love the look of a confident dog in the show ring. May your pup continue to shine!


 
Oh, I love it, too! And she is quite something! Not afraid of ANYthing! She just loves everything we throw at her. Thanks, we think she'll be pretty shiny...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow..what an amazing weekend! I just love pointers! I bet she's a beauty! She's a diva..confident and pretty.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Of course....pictures would be nice....Congratulations! She sounds like a lady to watch out for!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-what a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So wonderful... Congratulations.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

So glad she is turning out to be such a star! What a fun way to kick it off! Congratulations, Laura!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Wel done- super start to her career Annef


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

annef said:


> Wel done- super start to her career Annef


The judge was Mrs. Freda Marshall from the UK. I believe her breed is Goldens, and maybe you know her, Anne.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

FANTASTIC!! Go Delta & Bueller!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats on a great weekend! Proud of you two, Delta and Bueller. Looking forward to seeing some news on Tommy next time....


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Freda Marshall is a well respected golden judge over here and judges many other breeds as well Annef


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Congrats on a great weekend! Proud of you two, Delta and Bueller. Looking forward to seeing some news on Tommy next time....


I'll show Tommy selectively this summer/fall, prior to him starting a "serious" specials career. Right now, his job is to share the dirt and mud with his mom, and to try to keep up with (or away from  Delta, who adores him (read that "tortures him"). He's growing up nicely.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Some cell phone pics of Delta in the Sporting Group with Suzie Schafer. Suzie showed her so that I could stay on Bueller. She loves Delta Devil and I will probably have to have a bodyguard for her if Suzie is around!!! It was great fun to watch her. She looked every bit the baby that she is in that group ring, but her attitude ("I AM winning Best in Show here, dontcha know...") was apparent, especially when she heard the clapping - the crowd did love her. She's a hoot for sure.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks. Figured out the cell phone pics. :doh:


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

A lovely girl off to a great start. Love pointers!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sterregold said:


> A lovely girl off to a great start. Love pointers!


Thanks so much.
And we cannot wait to get this one in the field... very birdy, and so much _style! _On point, she looks like a vintage sporting dog painting - all swoopy, curvy neck, with head/nose up, and that little bee-sting tail just a quivering!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on a great weekend. The last pic of Delta shows her attitude. She is practically shouting to the judge, "Yo! Judge...I'm over here."


----------

